# SimpleShots Axiom Champ-Poly Review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Loving this frame!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the good Revue 
Cheers


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Great review! That is one of the greatest things about slingshots...living room shooting!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Canh8r sir you r the man. I'm a huge fan. I love watching your videos buddy


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I got a axiom champ too. It did feel a little small in my hands at first but a lanyard cured that issue. Frankly I barely touch the frame now. I remember MJ wrote an article about lanyards and how they help with shooting with as relaxed a grip as possible. I am really new to ttf but the axiom champ and the poly Ocularis have made it easy to develop a feel for it. I still have a long way to go, but it sure is fun along the way! 
Sweet review Canh8r. Always good to see your hat collection, lol.

Be well brah,
SF


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

Looks sweet. I want one.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

How small is it not in measurments.. does anyone have any pictures holding it?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I got mine yesterday.. my wife ordered the wrong one.. she called simpleshot and they said it had already been shipmed.. but for me not to open it and send it back..I decided to open it and try it out. (She caught it on sale &if I didn't like it I would just give it away)last night it was flooding when I banded it up.. I had to shoot from the shed (14 yards) and due to the rain and darkness I couldn't see my target (soup can) but I did hear it ring out 5 out of 5 shots.. it is a little bit smaller than I'm used too but I like it alot.. oh yeah simpleshot got it here fast and threw in some extras..(a pencil.. stickers.. and the "bandset for a nickel "challenge ) I really don't want to destroy the wooden nickel but for a bandset of my choice.. I will.. I recommend them to anyone.. thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review!!!!


----------

